# new job = lots more stuff



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well today i had an interveiw with joannes fabrics, im gonna fight my social anxiety and go for it as i know ill enjoy working there, i tlaked ot the mamnager about my condition and she said we can work around things and ill never have to be crowded, ill either be on the cutting desk or the register when its busy...im hoping its gonna help me...but it also means im going to have an extra 15% off all fabrics...and we just know thats gonna mean this little foxys gonna be making LOTS of puppy clothes...

im hoping to set up a website and have my own line of small dog clothing...what you think good idea? bring in some extra cash ontop of the job (which is only part time and not great paying) but hey its something right?!

watch this space for littletreasure creations!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Your very brave.........i was getting panic stations in the queue in post office, i wanted to shove everyone outta the way


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah im kind of freeking out just a little, this will be the first job ive had since i worked at walmart abotu 6 months ago, i left there becaus ei couldnt handle the high volume of people, but the joannes store im going to be working at i visit frequently and its not very busy during the times im going to be working i told the manager that this is going to have to be a month by month basis because of the anxiety and she totally understood her son sufferes from it too so that helps. shes gonna try and make it as comofrtable as possible for me...

i got my fingers crossed, she called for the interveiw last night and i said yes ill come in then by this morning i was ready to bail...but i need the money if i want my second breeding female so i have that as a goal in mind and im hoping that if i can get some nice stock together while im working there and get a little store together eventually itll make enough just to keep me going...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh man... I worked at Joann's for a week... and quit. I had some bad managers, though. They had promised me 15 hours a week... and only gave me 5 and gave away one of my shifts to a specialty person. Also, my store closed at 9pm, and we got out at 11:30pm :shock: 

My manager was very rude... my fiancee walked into the break room with me to check my schedule when I wasn't working... and my manager screamed at him for coming in with me. She threatened to "write me up" for it.

The discount was nice- I stocked up on craft supplies 

***EDIT*** I had 4 years of cashier experience, and I was hired at Joann's as a customer service associate... I handled a lot of things... and they started my pay at $6.25. I had made almost $3.00 an hour more than that at my previous job, and the manager at Joann's told me that was a good starting rate--- she told me that minimum wage was only $6.15, and she started most people at that :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah i was thinking of things like that, this ones starting at 7.65 an hour...my frined works there and tells me its a pretty good place to work, i figure its just temporary untill i can get my home buisnes up and running...and get some money together to buy myslef my house (or at least put a downpayment on a house


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Working at retail stores are kind of hit or miss. I worked at a grocery store called Publix from the time I was 16 until I was 19. I really liked the store I was at when I lived at home... I loved the managers and the people, and my hours were great and really flexible. Then, I transferred to a new store because of college, and it was awful. The managers were rude and would sit there and do their nails while at work. I ended up quitting because they made me cry. 

Good luck... it's a job, not a career, so if it doesn't make you happy, you can always find a new one  

I get social anxiety as well...


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

ITs good that the managers son suffers from the same thing you do (not good for the son but you know), that way she can relate on some level and maybe cut you some "slack". Thats awesome about the doggie clothes. I would love to see some pics of things that you make!  I love buying fabric, I just spend too much $$


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That does sound like a good idea. :wink: I wish you luck with your new job! :wave:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Good luck on the job and on the clothing line that is what my mother did she quit the taxes and construction and she is sewing and crochting chihuahua cloths


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck on the new job & I'm keeping my eyes peeled on these clothes you are making. Just promise you'll make some boys clothes as well! :wink:


----------

